

So I Quit My Day Job, Dear Boss: You’re Fired - Technophilis
http://www.illuminatedmind.net/2009/06/02/so-i-quit-my-day-job-dear-boss-youre-fired/

======
abalashov
"I will no longer be requiring your employment services?"

I don't think I've ever seen it put that way on a resignation letter. Seems
quite conceited and self-aggrandising. Usually the aim of a resignation letter
is to part on benevolent, cordial terms, which requires coming across at least
somewhat deferentially and graciously -- not as a smug fuck.

------
3dFlatLander
I was intrigued by the title, but the writing has a "self-help" quality that
makes me question the value of it. Personal development websites seem very
meta, as they often blog about systems they use (or just thought up, who
knows?) to be more productive while blogging.

A bit more on topic: that does seems like a terrible way to leave a job.
Burning bridges and what not.

